# Firefighter Fencing



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

My buddy and me opened our fence business back up. We are both firefighters and like to stay busy on our days off. Give us a call for all your fencing needs no job to small or large give us a call. 850 5541087 or 8507913364.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

My moms needing her Privacy fencing redone, the stuff thats up now is probably almost 20 years old..Finally the 4x4's have rotten off at the bottom... Whats your price per foot on just a 6ft Privacy Fence?


----------



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

*j*

About $10.00 a foot.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll try and give you guys a call tomorrow,see if we can set something up!.


----------

